
Exhibits of the Computermuseum Stuttgart - Tomte
http://computermuseum.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/cm003_en.html
======
preek
When I was studying at the University of Stuttgart, I once saw a demonstration
where they were playing music over a regular radio by running a program on one
of the old fridge size computers (can't remember which). The radio waves were
just a side effect of it's vacuum tubes. It was a pretty neat trick, imho^^

~~~
gregwtmtno
You used to be able to do this by showing certain images on a CRT. It was cool
trick back in the day.

~~~
JNRowe
Tempest for Eliza¹ was doing the rounds some years ago. I'm sure there were
other implementations in the wild, but I can't remember their names.

1\. [http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/](http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/)

~~~
gregwtmtno
Yup! That's the one I remembered. On a side note, I wish they still made sites
that look like that one.

------
weinzierl
Click on the links of the exhibits and they sometimes have the original
brochures and manuals for download. Sometimes even ROM images. Neat!

EDIT: The collection of PDP8 documentation is quite comprehensive [1]. The
subfolder _music_ caught my eye. There is a brochure about PDP-8 that was
combined with a Tektronix display and a Schober organ to produce a written
record of the music as played on the organ[2].

[1] [http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp8/](http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp8/)

[2] [http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp8/mu...](http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-
stuttgart.de/pdf/dec/pdp8/music/Knowlton_Datamation_197205.pdf)

